# Rhinestone car decal questions



## smith316 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am going to try to make a rhinestone car decal, I wanted some color behind it (I saw some of these on esty, but it didn't say what was used, and seller didn't tell when I asked), I was wondering if you could put colored vinyl behind the paint protection film after you heat the rhinestones on. I haven't found any colroed film.
Thanks


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Do you have a link to what you're talking about? I am waiting on my decal paper but already have vinyl. I'll try it when it comes in to see if it works.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

just make a vinyl sticker ,then put on car.then put your car decal over it.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

So in effect you are stacking decals? HMMM. Interesting!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

jean518 said:


> So in effect you are stacking decals? HMMM. Interesting!


VERY interesting!!! Please post the link or a pic of what you are talking about! I'd really love to see it!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have done this and it's very easy.. I contour cut the Xpel for the rhinestones and then I also contour cut a piece of colored vinyl... press the rhinestones to the Xpel and then just stick the xpel on top of the vinyl..


----------



## smith316 (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is the link

PURPLE Paw Print CRYSTAL RHINESTONE Car Decal by ItsAllEmbellished


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Underneath the paw print it said 1.50. Was having trouble figuring out how you could sell it for that. Then I looked at the right upper side where it said 15.00. I guess the 1.50 was shipping? Very nice.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

That's really pretty! I'm going to try that! Is it a sparkly vinyl underneath?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It honestly looks to me like it's been sprayed with some kind of glitter spray paint. The vinyl matches the stones too well.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> It honestly looks to me like it's been sprayed with some kind of glitter spray paint. The vinyl matches the stones too well.


I thought it matched very well too. Did not think of spray paint but sounds logical. It looks all the same.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Wondering too if it's a holographic, glitter or sequin vinyl?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is sprayed with glitter paint, it may just be regular sign vinyl. The glitter paint would make it look like it is glitter. May be glitter paint with a sealer over it.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

The Baseball car decal says there is "coordinating glitter behind the stones" 

Here is the link:

Baseball Car Decal


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I have done this and it's very easy.. I contour cut the Xpel for the rhinestones and then I also contour cut a piece of colored vinyl... press the rhinestones to the Xpel and then just stick the xpel on top of the vinyl..


To understand this correctly... is the expel cut to cover not only the stones, but to go over the vinyl as well? If so, how far over the edge of the vinyl does the expel go to seal it. If you don't apply the expel over the vinyl, what type of vinyl are you using? 

This will be helpful for me to know, because I made some car decals, but was so unhappy with the looks of them against my tinted glass. This sounds like a perfect solution. Thanks.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Rusty44 said:


> To understand this correctly... is the expel cut to cover not only the stones, but to go over the vinyl as well? If so, how far over the edge of the vinyl does the expel go to seal it. If you don't apply the expel over the vinyl, what type of vinyl are you using?
> 
> This will be helpful for me to know, because I made some car decals, but was so unhappy with the looks of them against my tinted glass. This sounds like a perfect solution. Thanks.


If you are using a sign vinyl it shouldn't need to be sealed when applying. THey have different "outdoor Lives" depending on the type you are buying. I am curious about the glitter paint and sealing it. Do you think they're just painting the vinyl then apply the expel to cover/seal it or painting the entire thing including the stones after they put it together?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Rusty44 said:


> To understand this correctly... is the expel cut to cover not only the stones, but to go over the vinyl as well? If so, how far over the edge of the vinyl does the expel go to seal it. If you don't apply the expel over the vinyl, what type of vinyl are you using?
> 
> This will be helpful for me to know, because I made some car decals, but was so unhappy with the looks of them against my tinted glass. This sounds like a perfect solution. Thanks.


I contour cut the xpel so it is fairly close to the the stones.. I press the stones on the xpel. I contour cut a piece of colored vinyl, generally the same size as the xpel.. you can cut larger if you want a colored outline around your image. I then place the xpel with rhinestones on the colored vinyl.. the xpel will stick to the vinyl and will not come apart once you have them stuck together. Then just put it on the window same as any other decal.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I contour cut the xpel so it is fairly close to the the stones.. I press the stones on the xpel. I contour cut a piece of colored vinyl, generally the same size as the xpel.. you can cut larger if you want a colored outline around your image. I then place the xpel with rhinestones on the colored vinyl.. the xpel will stick to the vinyl and will not come apart once you have them stuck together. Then just put it on the window same as any other decal.


Thank you, this sounds like it can really work for me now.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> just make a vinyl sticker ,then put on car.then put your car decal over it.


That's exactly what I was thinking. That way you can choose from tons of colors. Has anyone ever tried the reflective safety sign vinyl...I wonder what that would look like?


----------

